# Firminator vs. Woods planter



## Pessell Creek

Anybody have any experience with the woods planter? We were about to order a Firminator and stumbled upon the Woods precision seeder. The Woods seems to be heavier, cheaper and has two seed boxes. This seems like the ticket for food plots.


----------



## Triple C

I looked at the Cabela's "plot planter" made by Woods last week at the new Acworth store.  WOW!!!  What a great looking piece of equipment!  We use a Plotmaster 600 tractor series and like it ok.  I'd rate in a 6.5 on a scale from 1 to 10.  Does a great job dropping the seed but the Woods design looks so much better.  Particularly like the really heavy duty cultipacker on the Woods model.  The cultipacker on the Plotmaster doesn't perform as well as I would like.  Just not quite heavy enough and free floats behind the unit.  The Woods culitpacker on their seeder is basically under the unit which puts much more force down toward the soil and right behind the dropping of the seeds.  We ended up buying a heavy duty disc and a heavy duty drag harrow to help out with the Plotmaster.  Think the Woods would have saved us at least the addition of the drag harrow.


----------



## Pessell Creek

We're ordering the 84" woods. $2500 cheaper than the comparable firminator. We should take delivery in 2 weeks. I'll post a review once we try it out.


----------



## CraKaLaCKiN

Pessell Creek said:


> We're ordering the 84" woods. $2500 cheaper than the comparable firminator. We should take delivery in 2 weeks. I'll post a review once we try it out.



How did you have it spec'd? Did you get the NWSG seed box? Care to share the price?

Thanks.


----------



## Pessell Creek

The unit we ordered has two seed boxes and was around $8500. I don't know that exact amount as I was walking around the dealership with my 5 y/o playing on tractors. My brother worked out the details. I do know the 72" model was $7240, but is a little to small for our tractor. The Case dealer in Americus is who we're dealing with.


----------



## Triple C

Pessell Creek said:


> We're ordering the 84" woods. $2500 cheaper than the comparable firminator. We should take delivery in 2 weeks. I'll post a review once we try it out.



Can't wait to see updates when you put that piece of machinery in the field!


----------



## Old Dude

Let me know how the plastic cultipacker wheels work and their durability with rocks stick and stumps.


----------



## Pessell Creek

Our plots are in pretty good shape. I hope not to encounter rocks sticks or stumps in them, but if I do I'll show you the damage. The plots that are rough will get cut with an athens disc first.


----------



## CraKaLaCKiN

Old Dude said:


> Let me know how the plastic cultipacker wheels work and their durability with rocks stick and stumps.



The Woods brochure shows it's cast iron and weighs almost 400 lbs. not sure where you're getting the 'plastic' info from.


----------



## Old Dude

The one they auctioned off at the QDMA national convention had plastic cultipackers, it may just be hard plastic on the Cabela's version. I was just curious how they will hold up in the food plot environment.


----------



## Pessell Creek

The demo that I looked at had the same culti packer that my Brillion seeder has and it's cast iron. If it shows with a cheap plastic packer, I'll get it changed out before I take delivery.


----------



## Triple C

Don't think you gotta worry about Woods coming with a plastic cult-packer.  My bet is you are going to love that piece of equipment.  Can't wait to see you post up pics once you put it in the field.


----------



## Old Dude

Woods definitely makes top notch equipment, maybe they are just doing this for Cabelas. I would like to know how the unit works.


----------

